# 1939 Elgin Restored! She's DONE!



## Buster1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Well after 9 months and who knows how much $$, the 1939 Elgin is complete!  My goal was to make it as close to original as possible, and looking like it did "off the line" back in 1939…but with new tires.  I referenced a fair amount of 1939 catalogs to help me along, and decided to keep it black as that's how she was when I found her.

Notes:
Bare metal restored, 3 coats of primer with sanding in between, "antique" white and black paint, clear-coat.
Just about everything is original, re-chromed the rims, bars, crank, chainring and headset.
Untouched torpedo light, re-pop grips from MLC.
Original Air Cooled hubs, cleaned up nice; new rubber.
Seat resto by Bob Ujszaszi!
Sears seat tube sticker preserved, diamond skip-tooth chain refurbed.
Still can't find a tank or rear rack (Westfield built Elgin).  The current rack is for a Murray built Elgin, and I made it work!

Thanks:
To CL for the find.
My Dad for recovering and shipping the original rusted hulk.
My wife for patience and pocketbook fears.
Al of Bike World Las Vegas for the wheel re-build.
Las Vegas Shine Shop for accepting my $$ and parts to be chromed.
Lisa at CTI Industrial for paint & hours of paint, primer and masking techniques
Everyone at The CABE for advice, friendship, parts and help!  *THANKS GUYS!*


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow, great transformation!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice restoration Buster!!!!!!!  You got it right, looks right off the factory line.  Congrats on a great bike that has come a long way!!!!!! - Gary


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 7, 2012)

That is a really nice resto. Great job!!!!


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks guys!  It was a fun project and I learned a lot!  Never painted before with a real gun...so this was exciting.  Now to hunt for a tank for her, and the right taillight!


----------



## dunebike (Oct 12, 2012)

*Nice!*

Its great to see another Elgin in Las Vegas besides the two hanging in my garage. Maybe one day I will restore them too. Yours looks great.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 15, 2012)

Great job, she's a beauty!!


----------



## hotrod62 (Oct 15, 2012)

Great job on the bike    looks like a lot of work paid off............


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2012)

Great looking bike but I have a question.Why are we referring to the bike as "her"? If its a boys bike shouldn't it be "him"?


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Cars, boats, planes...and I guess bicycles are always girls dontchaknow!?  That's what I've heard time and time again.

I don't know any pilots who's planes are boys.

Guess bicycles are the same.  Besides, it would be odd to take "ole Frank" out for a ride.  Unless that's your thing. :o


----------



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 16, 2012)

That came out just beautiful. I like all the details on it. Great job!!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 17, 2012)

It does look great!! Question: Why did you paint the strut rods? Was that OG? Im not hatin, jus askin.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Schwinndoggy,

No prob, questions are good.

The truss rods were originally painted white or cream...whatever color matched the light color on the bike.  Mine had some pretty bad white paint on them when I found the bike, (see last photo above and look closely at the trusses) and the vintage catalogs confirmed the configuration.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------

